# LG 24EA53VQ-P-LED Monitor fürs Zocken? Brauche schnelle Hilfe



## PcGamer512 (7. Juli 2013)

*LG 24EA53VQ-P-LED Monitor fürs Zocken? Brauche schnelle Hilfe*

Servus
ich brauch mal ganz schnell eure Hilfe.
Ist dieser Monitor gut fürs Zocken.
ProMarkt.de*-*LG 24EA53VQ-P - LED
Ist der Bildschirm Matt? und sieht man da sogut wie keine Schlieren?

Viele Grüße PcGamer

Edit: Wie wäre es mit dem Monitor?
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-1920x1080-1xHDMI-1-3-1xVGA-1xDVI_755672.html

Was bräuchte ich dann für KAbelzubehör für optimales Zocken un genug fps?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: LG 24EA53VQ-P-LED Monitor fürs Zocken? Brauche schnelle Hilfe*

Wie groß ist dein Budget?
Welche Spiele werden gezockt?
Gibt es sonstige Besonderheiten, die der Monitor bieten sollte (ergonomischer Fuß etc.)?

Außerdem sollte man einen Monitor nie einfach so spontan kaufen. 

Von der EA53VQ-P Serie gibt es noch keine relevanten Testberichte.
LG ist zwar im IPS Segmet aus P/L Sicht am besten, aber ich würde nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen.

Der VS248H hat etwas weniger Schlieren gegenüber IPS Monitoren, dafür jedoch bei weitem nicht so originalgetreue Farben.
Deshalb würde ich IPS Monitore favorisieren.
Derzeitig sind diese beiden die ausgewogensten, bewährten Modelle:
https://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-flatron-ips235p-a715683.html (ergonomischer Fuß und VESA Bohrungen)
https://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-flatron-ips237l-a816023.html (etwas weniger Schlieren gegenüber IPS235P, dafür starrer, labiler Fuß)


Wenn du noch ein paar Wochen warten könntest, hätte wir die Ergebnisse von einigen weiteren neuen LG IPS Monitoren: PRAD | Testberichte


----------



## PcGamer512 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: LG 24EA53VQ-P-LED Monitor fürs Zocken? Brauche schnelle Hilfe*

ok mr 

also mein budget ist max 170€

ich zocke hauptsächlich World of TAnks FSX und vielleicht bald Bf4 und WatchDogs

Den Monitor wollt ich mir vom 18-25 juli kaufen weil ich mir da auch meinen Gaming Pc bestellen werde


----------



## mr.4EvEr (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: LG 24EA53VQ-P-LED Monitor fürs Zocken? Brauche schnelle Hilfe*

Wie viel Budget hast du insgesamt zu Verfügung?
Man sollte nämlich nicht zu sehr am Monitor sparen.
Painkiller vergleicht das immer hiermit sehr gut: "*Das beste Strandhaus (PC) nutzt nichts, wenn man durch Milchglasfenster (Monitor) schaut*".
Selbstverständlich macht es keinen Sinn grafiklastige Spiele mit einem 300-400€ teuren Monitor und einem 400€ Rechner zu spielen, deshalb frage ich dich nach dem Gesamtbudget. 
Der IPS235P und IPS237L sind solide Monitore, aber für ca. 280-300€ gibt es weitaus bessere Monitore.
Ansonsten wäre auch dieser hier noch sehr interessant: PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron 24EB23PY-W


Der Monitor hat 3 Jahre Garantie (IPS235P und IPS237L nur 2 Jahre), ein Seitenverhältnis von 16:10, 24", einen ergonomischen Fuß und VESA Bohrungen.
Wenn jetzt auch noch die Praxisleistung (Farbraum, Schwarzwert, Ausleuchtung, Reaktionszeit, Backlight, Überschwinger und Inputlag) passen, wäre der 24EB23PY eine absolute Empfehlung wert.
Du kannst, musst aber selbstverständlich den Testbericht am 15.07. nicht komplett selbst lesen.
Painkiller, Soth ein paar weitere User und Ich verfolgen und analysieren jeden Testbericht von Prad.de.


----------



## T-Drive (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: LG 24EA53VQ-P-LED Monitor fürs Zocken? Brauche schnelle Hilfe*

Also ich hab den Monitor LG EA53VQ-P seit 3 Wochen als 27" Version. An einer 660GTX per DVI-D angeschlossen.
 ICH bin begeistert.
Sehr gutes Bild für Fotobearbeitung, satte Farben, seht guter Kontrast, klare Schrift in Office und KEINE für mich sichtbare Schlierenbildung beim Zocken (UT3, BBC2) bei mittlerer Einstellung der Reaktionszeit. Inputlag kann ich auch nicht feststellen, ebensowenig ein Glitzern. Pixelfehler = 0. Die Kalibrierung von W7 reicht (für mich) völlig aus.
Matte Oberfläche und einen schmalen Rahmen in Klavierlack.
Wie gesagt "meine Eindrücke". 

Anschlüsse - HDMI, DVI, (VGA(Kabel mitgeliefert), Kopfhörer


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: LG 24EA53VQ-P-LED Monitor fürs Zocken? Brauche schnelle Hilfe*

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum T-Drive, 

und danke für dein Feedback. 
Dieses erhöht meine Hoffnungen, dass LG mit den neuen EA und EB Serien eine Messlatte auf die bisherigen P/L Referenzen IPS235P/IPS237L/IPS277L draufgesetzt hat. 
Bevor wir aber das potenziall absolut objektiv einschätzen können, sollten wir die nächsten Veröffentlichungen von Prad.de abwarten (da sind ja einige LGs dabei  ):
PRAD | Testberichte

Da ein Test des EA53VQ-P bislang nicht angekündigt worden ist, ist dein Feedback sogar umso wertvoller.


----------



## T-Drive (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: LG 24EA53VQ-P-LED Monitor fürs Zocken? Brauche schnelle Hilfe*

Hi,
ja, Testberichte gab/gibt es keine. Ich kaufte den Monitor vor Ort unter Vorbehalt. Das AH-IPS Paneel für 250€ hat mich gereizt und 
ich wurde glücklicherweise nicht entäuscht.


----------

